# gear lash adjustment



## littleorange (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here. Hope this site can help me out, I have just recently purchased a 1976 Allis chalmers 712 hydro. It was kind of a basket case, needed allot of work. I got the engine done this weekend, but I'm noticing allot of play in the power divider angle drive gear box. I was curious if te is any way to set the las in them, I didn't see any visible means on the outside of the box. Anyone. Have any answers for me? I plan. On keeping little orange for a long time so I'm fixing her up better than new, thank you for your help.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If there are no external adjustments, then it is probably set by shims inside the box. You will need to adjust them to get a tighter, yet properly centered gear lash. Most likely you will have to adjust both gears to get them set correctly. I'd see if you can get a service manual for the unit, or take the gearbox to someone with the knowledge to do it right. If set incorrectly, you could end up with more problems than you have now.


----------

